# starting pin jig



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi BobJ

i like your starting pin jig. i was wondering how you attached it to the table? did you drill the table or are those the magnetic type fasteners?

p.s. if i mount it to a piece of 1/4 mdf, maybe i could clamp it to the rear of the tabe?

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...244491283-my-router-table-dust-port-pin-b.jpg


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

I drilled two quick holes in the mounting plate /tap them out and use 2 knobs to hold it down and in place,it needs to be in place tight you could make a right angle bracket out of MDF off the fence and lock it in place..or some wide stock and clamp it to the top would work too 

I also made a copy of Dave's ( Bogydave ) slide in jig for the fence type that works well..

I have 4 tables that can use the starter pin with the same type of hole pattern in them.......


http://www.routerforums.com/profile.php?do=editattachments&u=18806&showthumbs=1
=======



levon said:


> hi BobJ
> 
> i like your starting pin jig. i was wondering how you attached it to the table? did you drill the table or are those the magnetic type fasteners?
> 
> ...


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi BobJ,


i do like Bogydaves, but what caught my eye on yours is the safety factor. yours looks very safe and thats what i want. i may be able to modify it to attach it to my fence. my main problem is i hope to build a new fence soon.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

You don't need a new fence,just the front boards ..


=============


levon said:


> hi BobJ,
> 
> 
> i do like Bogydaves, but what caught my eye on yours is the safety factor. yours looks very safe and thats what i want. i may be able to modify it to attach it to my fence. my main problem is i hope to build a new fence soon.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

youre right. all i need to do is cut my fence boards at an angle. then i could still use your design for the starting pin. i want to keep my fingers as safe as possible!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

btw, BobJ,

is your vac pickup fitting in the clear guard made of a ring of mdf?? or am i on the wrong track?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

I should note why I like to use the one with 2 knobs 

Sometimes the starter pin is in the way and must be remove but with the two knobs type you just take out one knob and swing it back out of the way then when you need it you can just pull it back into place without alot of fuss like the one on the fence  and you always have the dust pickup to suck up the mess  or to say most of it...

I do like the smoke gray plastic one the best I can get tall items in on the bit like boxes that are taller then 3"  and still suck up the dust...and the guard is keeping my fingers out of the way..

=========

======




bobj3 said:


> Hi levon
> 
> I drilled two quick holes in the mounting plate /tap them out and use 2 knobs to hold it down and in place,it needs to be in place tight you could make a right angle bracket out of MDF off the fence and lock it in place..or some wide stock and clamp it to the top would work too
> 
> ...


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi levon
> 
> I should note why I like to use the one with 2 knobs
> 
> ...



hi BobJ


the smoke gray jig, how tall is the block under it???


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI levon

2 1/4" tall,, just some 3/4" thick MDF, 3ea.glued up.. for the block..

=======



levon said:


> hi BobJ
> 
> 
> the smoke gray jig, how tall is the block under it???


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks BobJ, ive already been thinking of a means to make it and attach it to the fence, which probably prohibit me from swinging it out of the way. but it looks so safe, i think it will be a lot better to use it than a little steel pin


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

I'm a big chicken s,,,t when it comes to starter/safety pin,,I always thinking it's going to come out/pop out and become a rocket on the router table top,so that's why I made one...

==========



levon said:


> thanks BobJ, ive already been thinking of a means to make it and attach it to the fence, which probably prohibit me from swinging it out of the way. but it looks so safe, i think it will be a lot better to use it than a little steel pin


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

well the last time i used a pin was last weekend to flushtrim an oval top for an oval box. it was a small piece and i thought quite a lot about keeping those old wrinkled fingertips,lol.

i also may want to look at a small parts holding jig and know somewhere you probably have built one, so i will need to check that out too


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

I like to use the wood clamp(s) for small parts it will hold just about any shape and will lay flat the router table I also like to use them on the band saw, keeps my fingers out of the bit and the blade...

http://www.grizzly.com/products/4-Hand-Screw/G8062

========


levon said:


> well the last time i used a pin was last weekend to flushtrim an oval top for an oval box. it was a small piece and i thought quite a lot about keeping those old wrinkled fingertips,lol.
> 
> i also may want to look at a small parts holding jig and know somewhere you probably have built one, so i will need to check that out too


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Harbor Freight has really good prices on the hand screw clamps and I think levon has one local that he can pick them up and save the freight too. 

Those are without a doubt one of the more useful items in the shop as BJ said.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Bob and BobJ

i have 2 10 inch ones but had never thought of using them for small parts and usually forget about them when they cuold be used for many things. thanks BobJ and Bob!


----------

